# Looking to build new arrows



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

This year, day before opener I found a splinter in one of my limbs. Called around and my Hoyt spyder 34 is to old to find new limbs for. I clip it and sanded it down. Hopefully it will make it till end of season. Next year I’m looking to get a new bow; not sure what I’m going with yet. But I’m thinking of building my next set of arrows. Right now I’m shooting full length maxima red 350s with 125 tips. Iv been shooting reds for about 10 years now and I’m just not impressed with them anymore. I see a lot of flex with them when shooting. But on my new set up I’m thinking of going with a heavy arrow build and heavy fix blade broadhead. I shoot 70lbs. I will be using this for mostly hunting and then some 3d in the off season.

As of right now I’m looking to build on a 6mm Easton fmj 320. From there on I’m not sure.
What will be a better set up. Custom arrows are all new to me. Any help would be appreciated.
3 or 4 vanes?
blazer or bohning x?
Brass inserts?


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I wouldn't shoot your bow one more time with a splintered limb. If that thing breaks after you draw you are in for a world of hurt.

When you say you see a lot of flex, what do you mean, by the naked eye? Or are you tuning somehow? 

I've shot maxima 350's for 20 years and buried them through countless number of deer. If you are having a problem with them flexing too much I'd guess the problem is in the set up and not the arrow itself. 

I find arrows are a lot like bullets and you have to see how they perform with your set up. It's hard to just say use XXX arrow with XXX vanes and have your FOC XXX and you will be golden....


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

I know I shouldn’t, but I also don’t want to waste my year. It’s gonna hurt if it happens I understand. Willing to chance it. 

But iv paper tune and been to few shops to tune my bow. Not saying which ones but, Still doesn’t seem to tune properly. 

I’m not saying maxima red are bad, just last few boxes iv had I’m not impressed as on paper and with the eye I see flex with my arrow. My old reds (4-5 years ago) seem to fly nice but last 3 boxes in last two years iv had don’t.


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

Iv killed plenty of deer with my reds, I’m just looking to try something new


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Dude, your Hoyt limbs will be fine. Clip the splinter, sand it down lightly, coat with super glue. Splintering limb edges of all Hoyt's is a well documented occurrence with zero reported issues of limb failure after the fact. 

As for seeing too much flex in your arrows...there should be some flex. However for your 70lb bow with 125gr heads...assuming a standard 28-29" draw length...your arrows should be cut down to 27-28". You're setup currently is way too weak. 

Don't go down the rabbit hole of a heavy arrow build. You're already shooting a shaft that's on the heavier side. Maintain that weight, shorten that shaft down to increase FOC, and if anything, the only thing you may need to change...is switch to a 2-blade cut on contact single bevel broadhead like the RMS Cutthroat or at the very least a sharp cut on contact broadhead like the Magnus Stinger 4-blade. This will ensure penetration without the need to give up trajectory. You're hunting whitetails in MI...not hogs under a feeder at a known distance under fairly controlled conditions in Texas. 

Your bow is also still a very solid performer...and you won't find a noticeable difference at all between that and what's offered today. Look at possible new accessories, rest, sight, quality release(the most important), etc.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

As someone who loves heavy arrows, breaking bones and is shooting fixed blades, I'd caution a little bit on going crazy heavy for a lot of the same reasons Doc mentions above. What's your current arrow weight, ke, and momentum for starters? A lot of the benefits of the heavy arrow/cut on contact resurgence are the fact that deer don't take off like you smacked them in the side with a 2x4 and frankly I think a lot of that has to do with a super sharp cut on contact more than weight. Once you're over 500 or 550 grains you're sending a lot of ke/momentum downrange. If you're shooting a full shaft maxima with 125's and 70 lbs, you're already well beyond what's necessary to penetrate an elk, let alone a deer. It's actually pretty close to what I'm shooting. Of course, at the speed I'm expecting you're shooting, you should be pretty flat to 25 yards anyways (I use a single pin from 0-27 yards, 1.5" high at 10 and 1.5" low at 27) and I personally don't like shooting at Michigan whitetails past 30; they're too twitchy and unpredictable in my experience.

As for your arrows, I found much better performance with 450 maxima hunters than my mayhem 350s. I've got a fairly long draw at 29.5" and like my arrows a little long on top of that, so any weight up front really weakens them. Personally, I probably won't be buying carbon express again just because I hate that their spine numbers are opposite of everyone else for some unknown reason (and I don't love their stock inserts and aftermarket inserts are a little trickier to find than for other brands).
I like using 50 grain brass inserts personally. Easy to bump FOC without going crazy.
I haven't played with vanes enough to have a real firm opinion for you, but I've really liked the simplicity of quickfletch recently. 

What kind of rest are you shooting? I found whisker biscuits to be very difficult to tune and know others who've had the same problem, so that might be worth considering.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Listen to your Doc.


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

My bow set up is the spyder 34 at 31.5 draw.
Rest is a qad hdx
Release is a tru fire fold back release. Ten years old don’t remember the model.

Just upgraded my sight this year to a axcel Accutouch Carbon pro. Love this sight btw. Highly recommend to anyone.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Where are you at? I have two bows you can use for the year


GVDocHoliday said:


> Dude, your Hoyt limbs will be fine. Clip the splinter, sand it down lightly, coat with super glue. Splintering limb edges of all Hoyt's is a well documented occurrence with zero reported issues of limb failure after the fact.
> 
> As for seeing too much flex in your arrows...there should be some flex. However for your 70lb bow with 125gr heads...assuming a standard 28-29" draw length...your arrows should be cut down to 27-28". You're setup currently is way too weak.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm gun shy from having a top limb explode at full draw...never knew that was a thing with Hoyt. Of course the limb that exploded on me was on a bowtech that a guy was shooting light arrows out of unbeknownst to me. Good to know now because my son has a hoyt I wont sweat a little splintering if I see it.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Decker said:


> My bow set up is the spyder 34 at 31.5 draw.
> Rest is a qad hdx
> Release is a tru fire fold back release. Ten years old don’t remember the model.
> 
> Just upgraded my sight this year to a axcel Accutouch Carbon pro. Love this sight btw. Highly recommend to anyone.


Good lord, 70 lbs and 31.5" draw out of a spyder 34? You're probably putting out 80+ ft/lbs of ke and crazy momentum as is. I like upgrading bows as much as the next guy, but that's a super solid rig as it is in my opinion. Before going too far down the fairy dust coated rabbit hole, just try some cut on contact fixed blades like the Doctor ordered and probably a stiffer spine. According to cx's own chart you're underspined even with 100's, let alone 125 heads or weighted inserts. And if you don't already, sharpen your own broadheads! Even the sharpest head from the factory isn't close to what you can get out of a Lansky or other dedicated system.


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Where are you at? I have two bows you can use for the year


I’m a lefty, your bows probably won’t work for me but I really do appreciate the offer.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Decker said:


> I’m a lefty, your bows probably won’t work for me but I really do appreciate the offer.


Sorry I tried to edit that out and missed it once doc said you were good to go. Get some stiffer shafts like Uriah said. I was shooting 350s at 68 lbs with only 28 inch arrows. At a full 3 inches longer and couple more pounds I can see why you are getting too much flex.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Dear lord...31.5"? I'm insanely jealous. Ok, you should be able to get your arrow down to at least 30.5". But yeah, you're gonna need new arrows and will need to go up a spine or 2. The stiffer spine will adsorb alot more energy making that bow feel deader in the hand and really dampen down the noise and any felt vibration you may feel. 

Easton Axis 260's may be what you need for new arrows.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Dear lord...31.5"? I'm insanely jealous. Ok, you should be able to get your arrow down to at least 30.5". But yeah, you're gonna need new arrows and will need to go up a spine or 2. The stiffer spine will adsorb alot more energy making that bow feel deader in the hand and really dampen down the noise and any felt vibration you may feel.
> 
> Easton Axis 260's may be what you need for new arrows.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I appreciate it, I will be looking into them. 
3 or 4 vanes?


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

I can see changing arrows (might just need to go to a stiffer spine).. But with your set up,I don't see why you would need to jump to high foc.. If your starting to have penetration issues,the flex/tuning issue might be THE issue.. fix small before jumping off the deep end.. JMO..


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

So after plenty of research and talking to a few shops. I have my arrows on order. Going with a gold tip black label 300 spine 4 fletched arrows with a 125 Magnus stinger. Should put me right around 500 grains. Everything should be in mid week. Hoping to use these to finish out the season. Got lots of tuning to do but I’m excited to try these out.


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

Well got to use my Magnus stinger 125 tonight. And all I can say is I’m impressed. Flew great and penetration was not a problem. 34 yard shot buck never knew what him. Ran 20 and drop.

For this season I’m tag out on buck tags, plus a bonus buck for my out of state hunt. So I’ll be looking for some mature does to test the new full arrow build on.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Decker said:


> I know I shouldn’t, but I also don’t want to waste my year. It’s gonna hurt if it happens I understand. Willing to chance it.
> 
> But iv paper tune and been to few shops to tune my bow. Not saying which ones but, Still doesn’t seem to tune properly.
> 
> I’m not saying maxima red are bad, just last few boxes iv had I’m not impressed as on paper and with the eye I see flex with my arrow. My old reds (4-5 years ago) seem to fly nice but last 3 boxes in last two years iv had don’t.


Do you have an extra eye?? I have 4 but they are all on the same side of my head-darn it.

Way back in the late 50s there were the aluminum bows. When one of those limbs let go it was best not to be even near the shooter. Those bows didnt have 'checks' they just let go and flipped all crazy.

Dont be foolish--get a new one before shooting again-next year??


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

Was back to thinking about my arrows for my new bow again. At 70-75lbs with a 31in 300 spine arrow (gold tip black label) at 9.3 gpi 4 fletch arrows with 125 tips put me right around 12% foc at 500 grains. I know 12% foc is plenty for hunting. BUT! I was wondering if I went up to a 150 grain broadhead upping the foc. Would this be to much for my arrows? I like the idea of increase tip for foc for flight and penetration but I am also worried this may make my arrows severely underspine.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Decker said:


> Was back to thinking about my arrows for my new bow again. At 70-75lbs with a 31in 300 spine arrow (gold tip black label) at 9.3 gpi 4 fletch arrows with 125 tips put me right around 12% foc at 500 grains. I know 12% foc is plenty for hunting. BUT! I was wondering if I went up to a 150 grain broadhead upping the foc. Would this be to much for my arrows? I like the idea of increase tip for foc for flight and penetration but I am also worried this may make my arrows severely underspine.


I would doubt very much that 25 grains is going to severely impact your spine. Maybe a bit, but I wouldn't expect it to get too wonky.
If you wanted more weight up front, I'd suggest 50 grain inserts instead of looking for 150 heads. That gives you a bigger selection of heads in 100 grain (plus your 50 grain inserts gets you to your 150 goal) plus then its easy to throw on 125's if you want just a little more.


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

I rather stay away from heavy inserts and light 100 grain broadheads. If I’m gonna add weight I want beef up the broadhead not make it weak.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Decker said:


> I rather stay away from heavy inserts and light 100 grain broadheads. If I’m gonna add weight I want beef up the broadhead not make it weak.


Check out Iron Will broadheads!


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

I hear great things about the iron will, just the price gets to me. If I move forward with 150s it will most likely be with magnus


----------

